# JC's Lawn Journal - neglected lawn renovation



## Mad_Scientist_565 (Apr 7, 2019)

So I didn't really know there was such a thing as a lawn journal until today. Ive kinda been keeping track of mine. See the videos on this site here.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=8516

I'll read all the rules here and try to get with the way you guys are used to seeing things. Thanks for reading.


----------

